# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  يا صبيه -- وخبّرينى

## صفحات العمر

محتاج هِنا 
أنا أسألِك
وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
وإن كنت أنا 
لا امتلك
تلصيم شروخك 
او صدوعى
تفتكرى فيه لسه كدة ؟
أنا حاسُـه حلم !
تفتكرى ممكن يتوجد فارس يقول
لو كان بجد تمنها دم
!
!
الكدب شاع
والصدق موصوم بالتهم
والمتهم 
عمّال يزوق ف القناع
لمّا العمّا 
ف قلوبنا عم
ولا عدنا من قيد ضعفنا 
نوصل رحم
مين يا صبيه اللى خطف لوّنك
وفوّر ..
ف الحروف الدم؟

----------


## LORDKAZA

> محتاج هِنا 
> أنا أسألِك
> وأركن على ضعفك دموعى


الاخ الشاعر صفحات العمر الذي دائما يعلمنا كيف تستطيع الكلمات ان تصل الى القلب اولا  وفعلا بتحس بالكلمه مش بنشوفها 
جميله جدا تلك الابيات استاذي العزيز

----------


## الشحرورة

> محتاج هِنا 
> أنا أسألِك
> وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
> وإن كنت أنا 
> لا امتلك
> تلصيم شروخك 
> او صدوعى
> تفتكرى فيه لسه كدة ؟
> أنا حاسُـه حلم !
> ...


 
*      وانا عليك مش لاقية رد

                       وكلامك موصوم بصدق خلى الحس أتهد

                   مين دة اللى فارس 

                والا باى حد حاسس

                 كله غرقان جوة همه والهواجس

            من انهردة أحسب وللأيام عد

           مع شقشقة كل فجر  كل يوم

         هتلقى صورة توجع وسط الغيوم

         تصرخ تنادى بأغرق مش عارفة أعوم

       والخطوة محبوسة متقيدة ما بتنمد

         خلاص يا صاحبى أنسى كل اللى كان

          والحلو واللمه بتاعت زمان

        كل القلوب اتحجرت فرغت من الحنان

       مفضلشى  جوانا غير حيطان نبنيها سد


          أستاذى ابو حس جميل وكلام مالوش مثيل

             المايسترو محمد سعيد

           مش لاقية كلام بيه أعبر عن روعة الشعور

            ولا صدقك اللى جوة منه تملى تدور

          سامح حيرتى وربكتى مش عارفة أقول

          غير الحرف البسيط اللى فوق مسطور


                    لك ودى وشكرى وأحترامى



*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

"الكدب شاع
والصدق موصوم بالتهم
والمتهم 
عمّال يزوق ف القناع
لمّا العمّا 
ف قلوبنا عم
مين يا صبيه اللى خطف لوّنك
وفوّر ..
ف الحروف الدم؟ "

اخى العزيز ... محمد سعيد

سلمت يداك ... وسلم قلمك
الذى عهدناه دائما ..
 يطالعنا بارق واعمق الكلمات


فهنيئا لنا بقلمك الرشيق .. وبحرفك الرقيق


خالص مودتى ... ومزيد من تقديرى،،، :f2:

----------


## kethara

> محتاج هِنا 
> أنا أسألِك
> وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
> وإن كنت أنا 
> لا امتلك
> تلصيم شروخك 
> او صدوعى
> تفتكرى فيه لسه كدة ؟
> أنا حاسُـه حلم !
> ...


 *[frame="12 70"]    اخى الفاضل المبدع صفحات العمر


                    دوما بين طيات حرفك أتنفس بها صدقا صعب ان نجدة ونلمسة

                   يهذا الزمن وحقا قد شاع الكدب والغدر حتى بتنا نستنشقة مع كل ذرة هواء

                       وأركن على ضعفك دموعى

                      ما أجمل هذا المعنى وهذا الحس مأروع ان نرتكن بحزننا والمنا على االضعف

                         رغم التضاد الا وانه قمة الشعور والأحساس

                         تحيتى أخى لقوافل الإبداع هنا

                         دام الق ينابيع فيض أحساس ونبض يراعك



                            مع تحيتـــــــــــــــــــــــى
                [/frame]*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*المايسترو صفحات العمر 

دره جديدة من دررك النفيسة الرائعة ....
خطتها أناملك الراقية بشلال مشاعر وإحساس لا نقابله كل يوم.....
تسعدني كلماتك دائماً فهي كالنبراس تضئ وتعطر المكان اينما وجدت بالعود والعنبر والمسك .....
سلمت وسلمت أناملك ولا حرمنا من فيض ابداعك .....
خالص تقديري واحترامي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عزة نفس

محتاج هِنا 
أنا أسألِك
وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
وإن كنت أنا 
لا امتلك
تلصيم شروخك 
او صدوعى
*كم كانت تلك الكلمات قدر احتياج النفس بها لمست اخي الجروح**
مين يا صبيه اللى خطف لوّنك
وفوّر ..
ف الحروف الدم؟*

*حروفك اخي من نور مست القلب كالسهام وخاصة
ذلك السؤال المؤلم( مين يا صبيه اللى خطف لوّنك
وفوّر ..
ف الحروف الدم؟)لاادري ماذا فعلت بي كلمات الشجية التي هزتني اخي
بوح قلمك ثاقب مس القلوب وفتح الجروح
وجعل القلوب بما بها تبوح اثرت جدل بين النفس والذات
اخي صفحات العمر تلك هي صفحتك اثارت بالنفس جدلا كبيرا
سلمت وسلمت يداك المبدعتان
اختك عزة ننفس*

----------


## sayedattia

*يا صبية دمعتك تروي الشجر*
*والمطر*
*فى عيون السكك منورين*
*امسح دموعك بالأيدين*
*ولا دمع الحزن مات*
*من سكات*
*ألضم العقد حبات العرق*
*اجرى على وتر الكمان*
*أمد إيدي سطر ف ورق*
*يمكن كلمتى تظهر تبان*

*المايسترو ... أ . محمد سعيد*
*أسمح لكلماتى المتواضعة تواصلها مع*
*شلالات الإبداع في بحور شعرك*
*تقديرى وتحياتى ومودتى*

----------


## نصر عبد الحميد

*[frame="12 70"]    
                                                 اخى العزيز الفاضل 
                                          هل لى أن  اسألك 
                                                   وعليك الجواب 
                           متى نتلمس الصدق فى هذا الزمن وقد انتشر فيه الكدب 
                            والغدر حتى اصبحنا نستنشق  ذرات الغدر فى صدورنا 
                                       وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
                                              جميل هذا المعنى جميل حقا 
                                             ادام ا لله عطاء  فيض أحساسك  
                                            مع خالص  تحياتـى
                                       نصر عبد الحميد - شاعر العاميه المنسى 

                [/frame]*

 :Plane:

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الاخ الشاعر صفحات العمر الذي دائما يعلمنا كيف تستطيع الكلمات ان تصل الى القلب اولا وفعلا بتحس بالكلمه مش بنشوفها 
> جميله جدا تلك الابيات استاذي العزيز


اسعد الله اوقاتك بالخير ايها اللورد الجميل / هانى مختار 

اشكرك على اطلالتك البشوشه وحرفك المضىء

محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *وانا عليك مش لاقية رد*
> 
> *وكلامك موصوم بصدق خلى الحس أتهد* 
> *مين دة اللى فارس*  
> *والا باى حد حاسس* 
> *كله غرقان جوة همه والهواجس* 
> *من انهردة أحسب وللأيام عد* 
> *مع شقشقة كل فجر كل يوم* 
> *هتلقى صورة توجع وسط الغيوم* 
> ...



حاسس كلامك كلمه كلمه وحرف حرف
كغريق بيهرب للنجاه 
والموج بيجرف جسمه جرف
حاسس بصدق الصدق فيه
لامح ف لمعة دمعه طله من عنيه
احلام كتير
وصوت بيصرخ للحقيقه يهزها
ويرجرج المعنى اللى مسلوب منها
حسه قوى
واضح صريح مش ملتوى
وبرغم حزن الحزن فيه
لساه قوى

 
اختى الغاليه / الشحروره 
مرحى بغناء حرفك الشجى فى متصفحى المتواضع 
حفظك الله ودمتِ برقى 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *اخى الفاضل المبدع صفحات العمر
> *
> 
> 
> *دوما بين طيات حرفك أتنفس بها صدقا صعب ان نجدة ونلمسة* 
> *يهذا الزمن وحقا قد شاع الكدب والغدر حتى بتنا نستنشقة مع كل ذرة هواء* 
> *وأركن على ضعفك دموعى* 
> *ما أجمل هذا المعنى وهذا الحس مأروع ان نرتكن بحزننا والمنا على االضعف* 
> *رغم التضاد الا وانه قمة الشعور والأحساس* 
> ...


اسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير اختى الكريمه / قيثارة 
وأدام عليك رفى التعبير وحُسن البيان 
وبكل الصدق اسعدتنى قرائتك الواعيه للنص 
وطوق عنقى اطرائك السخى 
حفظك الله اختا رائعه ودمتِ برقى

تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *المايسترو صفحات العمر* 
> 
> *دره جديدة من دررك النفيسة الرائعة ....*
> *خطتها أناملك الراقية بشلال مشاعر وإحساس لا نقابله كل يوم.....*
> *تسعدني كلماتك دائماً فهي كالنبراس تضئ وتعطر المكان اينما وجدت بالعود والعنبر والمسك .....*
> *سلمت وسلمت أناملك ولا حرمنا من فيض ابداعك .....*
> *خالص تقديري واحترامي ....*
> 
> *تحياتي* 
> *ليلة عشق*


سلمك الله من كل سوء اختى الغاليه / ليلة عشق 

اشكرك على عذب حرفك ورقى زوقك

ودامت اطلالتك ضوء وعطر 

لك كل تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> محتاج هِنا 
> أنا أسألِك
> وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
> وإن كنت أنا 
> لا امتلك
> تلصيم شروخك 
> او صدوعى
> *كم كانت تلك الكلمات قدر احتياج النفس بها لمست اخي الجروح*
> *مين يا صبيه اللى خطف لوّنك
> ...


اضاء الله قلبك بضياء البصيره اختى الكريمه / عزة نفس 
وسلمك من كل سوء 
وصدقا
للشفافيه فى حرفك براح لا حدود له 
لك خالص تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *يا صبية دمعتك تروي الشجر*
> *والمطر*
> *فى عيون السكك منورين*
> *امسح دموعك بالأيدين*
> *ولا دمع الحزن مات*
> *من سكات*
> *ألضم العقد حبات العرق*
> *اجرى على وتر الكمان*
> *أمد إيدي سطر ف ورق*
> *يمكن كلمتى تظهر تبان*



برغم إنه صحيح حيران
ومتعتق بُكا واحزان
لكنه بصدق احساسه 
ضيا من قلبك الانسان 


استاذى الحبيب / سيد عطيه
ادام الله عليك رقة الحس  وصدق المشاعر 
وحفظك من كل سوء 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> "الكدب شاع
> والصدق موصوم بالتهم
> والمتهم 
> عمّال يزوق ف القناع
> لمّا العمّا 
> ف قلوبنا عم
> مين يا صبيه اللى خطف لوّنك
> وفوّر ..
> ف الحروف الدم؟ "
> ...


اسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير اخى الحبيب / شاعر الرومانسيه 
اعتذر عن تجاوزى الغير مقصود إطلاقا لمشاركتك الرائعه 
التى حملت ملامح وجهك البشوش ونقاء قلبك الشاعر 
اكرر اسفى وجل من لا يسهو 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## صفحات العمر

> اخى العزيز الفاضل 
> هل لى أن اسألك 
> وعليك الجواب 
> متى نتلمس الصدق فى هذا الزمن وقد انتشر فيه الكدب 
> والغدر حتى اصبحنا نستنشق ذرات الغدر فى صدورنا 
> وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
> جميل هذا المعنى جميل حقا 
> ادام ا لله عطاء فيض أحساسك 
> مع خالص تحياتـى
> نصر عبد الحميد - شاعر العاميه المنسى


حفظك الله من كل سوء اخى الكريم 
الشاعر / نصر عبد الحميد
اشكرك من القلب 
على حرفك العذب واطلالتك المشرقه 
محبتى واحترامى

----------


## حنين مصر

مااقدرش اقول  غير انى   كنت فعلا  محتاجه  اعرف  ليه صفحات العمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بس  حاليا  فهمت ان كان لازم تكون صفحات العمر

----------


## صفحات العمر

> مااقدرش اقول غير انى كنت فعلا محتاجه اعرف ليه صفحات العمر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> بس حاليا فهمت ان كان لازم تكون صفحات العمر


وبعض المرور بهى الطله شفاف كالندى 

اشكرك حنين مصر على رقى زوقك

تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> محتاج هِنا 
> أنا أسألِك
> وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
> وإن كنت أنا 
> لا امتلك
> تلصيم شروخك 
> او صدوعى
> تفتكرى فيه لسه كدة ؟
> أنا حاسُـه حلم !
> ...


*الأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد*

*أعترف أنني كنت في أمس الحاجه لقراءة شئ* 
*يعيد إلى بعض من حاسة التذوق*
*التي كدت أشعر أنني قد فقدتها*
*وحين وقعت عيناي على ياصبيه وخبريني وقرأتها*
*تذكرت الشعر الذي أحبه*
*وهدأت نفسي المضطربه بعض الشئ*
*فلقلمك قدره عجيبه على بعث هذا الهدوء على من يقرأك*
*ولم لا وأنت صاحب قلب صادق* 
*وروح طيبه وأسلوب شعري مميز*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي وإمتناني الشديد جداً على هذه النفحه الشعريه التي كنت في شدة الحاجه إليها*
*حتى وإن لم تخبرك الصبيه بشئ* 
*أصل بصراحه أسئلتك صعبه قوي يامحمد*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## طارق المملوك

> محتاج هِنا 
> أنا أسألِك
> وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
> وإن كنت أنا 
> لا امتلك
> تلصيم شروخك 
> او صدوعى
> تفتكرى فيه لسه كدة ؟
> أنا حاسُـه حلم !
> ...


الحبيب الغالى محمد سعيد
مايسترو المنتدى الرائع
فى الصميم .. تشق القلوب الغالفة
كلمات مباشرة غمدت كالسيف فى غفلة الزمن
ايقظتنا من غفوتنا الطويلة
على نغم الشعر الرقيق من كاتب محترف
دمت رائعا مبدعا

طارق المملوك

----------


## فنان فقير

> محتاج هِنا 
> أنا أسألِك
> وأركن على ضعفك دموعى
> وإن كنت أنا 
> لا امتلك
> تلصيم شروخك 
> او صدوعى
> تفتكرى فيه لسه كدة ؟
> أنا حاسُـه حلم !
> ...


الشاعر الجميل/ محمد سعيد

قريت كلامك لقيت الصدق ف لسانك حصان جامح
فارس وخيال ياشاغل البال باشعارك وفيك سارح
حيرتنى معاك ومتلخبط فى حساباتى
توهتنى معاك ومش عارف بكره ايه من امبارح
تقبل مرورى
فنان فقير

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *الأخ الحبيب محمد سعيد*
> 
> *أعترف أنني كنت في أمس الحاجه لقراءة شئ* 
> *يعيد إلى بعض من حاسة التذوق*
> *التي كدت أشعر أنني قد فقدتها*
> *وحين وقعت عيناي على ياصبيه وخبريني وقرأتها*
> *تذكرت الشعر الذي أحبه*
> *وهدأت نفسي المضطربه بعض الشئ*
> *فلقلمك قدره عجيبه على بعث هذا الهدوء على من يقرأك*
> ...


سأبدا من حيث انتهيت اخى الحبيب / عصام علم الدين 
الاسئله صعبه فعلا 
لكن تقدر تقولى ايه دلوقتى ف بلدنا بقى سهل ؟
اشكر لك حضورك الشاعر وتأملات الشفافه لحروف النص 
وبكل الصدق يسعدنى ويشرفنى كونك صديقى الاقرب دوما 
عليا النعمه انت اللى ستين جدع يا عم :Biggrin: 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الحبيب الغالى محمد سعيد
> 
> مايسترو المنتدى الرائع
> فى الصميم .. تشق القلوب الغالفة
> كلمات مباشرة غمدت كالسيف فى غفلة الزمن
> ايقظتنا من غفوتنا الطويلة
> على نغم الشعر الرقيق من كاتب محترف
> دمت رائعا مبدعا 
> 
> طارق المملوك


حبيب قلبى ورفيق الدرب الشاعر الرقيق / طارق المملوك 
منور الدنيا يا باش مهندس 
فكل كلمه فى مداخلك تشى بشاعريتك ورهافة قلبك 
ادامك الله بكل الخير والسعادة وحفظك من كل سوء 
محبه بلا حدود

----------


## صفحات العمر

> الشاعر الجميل/ محمد سعيد
> 
> قريت كلامك لقيت الصدق ف لسانك حصان جامح
> فارس وخيال ياشاغل البال باشعارك وفيك سارح
> حيرتنى معاك ومتلخبط فى حساباتى
> توهتنى معاك ومش عارف بكره ايه من امبارح
> تقبل مرورى
> فنان فقير


الغنى فعلا يا صاحبى ف القلوب 
يا للى دوبت المعانى جوه نبض الحرف دوب
صنع ربى وابتلاء بعض البشر 
اللى من قلب البياض زان قلوبهم احلى توب 






 

اسعدك الله اخى الحبيب / احمد 
ودمت برقيك 
محبه بلا حدود

----------

